# Planning trip to Marlin, Petronius Sunday night



## reel slow (Oct 12, 2009)

We are planning an over night trip for tomorrow. The plan is to fish the Marlin and or Petronius rigs on Sunday night and to return to Pensacola on Monday afternoon. Are any other boats planning on fishing the area on Sunday night. Its a big ocean and company is comforting. 

Also, are there any fishing reports from the Marlin Petronius area?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

looking at reefcast that a great (but very small) window for nice seas. Good luck. looking forward to a report from out that way!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

We're heading out also. Not sure where yet. Give Lastcast or ShureKetch a yell.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Looks like I'm going to join the run to the rigs Sunday nite as well. Plan on hitting the Steps Sunday afternoon for some deep drop and then on to Petronius/Marlin for BFT after dark. Returning to OB mid-day Monday. Look forward to seeing some of you there, I won't be hard to spot. Tight Lines to all! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've already received some very good reports this morning from the rigs. Plenty of Tunas and some very nice Dolphin.


----------



## tanman (Oct 3, 2009)

Making my first rig trip this Sunday. Looks like some nice blue water all the way from the nipple to the rigs. 

Be on ch. 68. Give me a shout. 

Caveman 
28' Carolina Classic


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Aqua Viva pushing off around noon..hail us on 68 good luck to all.


----------



## kodiak250 (Oct 23, 2007)

Reports? Would have been a good chance for me to get out....however....I cant get a mechanic or mobile welder to do what they say they will.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

We were there, tuna, dolphin, wahoo, blue marlin and a couple huge man eaters ....more to follow and pics. Unbelievable trip!!


----------

